# 

## FOMFNY

Witam mieszkam w bloku z wielkiej plyty, sciany sa zelbetonowe. Chce zrobic sciany pod malowanie.

Ile potrzebuje gipsu szpachlowego i gladzi euro-mix na 40 m2 ? 

Starczy 1 worek 25kg gipsu i 1 worek 25kg gladzi na taka powierzchnie?

Czy jesli sufit mam pomalowany emulsia musze wpierw ja zedrzec? czy nie ma takiej potrzeby.

Jutro ma przyjsc gosciu ma robic po 5 godzin przez 3 dni, idzie sie wyrobic w tak krotkim czasie? 

Pozdrawiam Łukasz.

----------


## FOMFNY

powiem tak bylo u mnie 2 gosci ktorzy zajmuja sie gipsowaniem itd , pierwszy kazal mi kupic 3 worki gipsu i 2 worki gladzi, mial robic to ok tydzien na oko, ale mial pilny wyjazd i znalalem innego wykonawce, kazal kupic jak wyzej pisalem 1 worek gladzi i gipsu, i powiedzial ze zajmie mu to ok 3 dni, 1 dzien gladz, 2 dzien gips, 3 szlifowanie, dlatego napisalem posta czy to nie za malo tego materialu i czas roboty nie za krotki ? nie mam pojecia o gipsach..

----------


## adi_

jak bedzie pracowal to i w jeden dzien da rade pytanie tylko jaki to bedzie efekt koncowy  czy worek wystarczy  a masz sciany gladkie bez  nierownosci  szafa ci dolega na calej dlugosci czy moze na dole dolega gora rowniez a srodkiem to sie reka zmiesci 
 jesli sciany maja byc tylko przeciagniete na raz  bo sa rowne to powinno wysarczyc choc szczeze w to watpie   pozdrawiam  i zycze sukcesu

----------


## Rom-Kon

> (...)
> moze byc tez tak
> dzien pierwszy przestawianie mebli z jednego kata w drugi, zaprawki, gruntowanie i znow przestawianie mebli o ile starczy czasu 
> dzien drugi moze wiec zaczac sie od przestawiania mebli, szpachlowania i znow meble
> dzien kolejny j/w itd.


...*Flash* osobiste traumatyczne przeżycia?   :Lol:  

...to ja opiszę swoje:
Jak długo się kładzie 6m2 płytek na podłodze - dodam płytka 30x30
????????
4 dni...   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

korytarz w kształcie litery T... 7 drzwi...

dzień 1) położenie płytek od środka do lewej ściany - prawa wolna do chodzenia...

dzień 2) połozenie od środka do prawej ściany i częściowo poprzeczka tego T...

dzień 3) wydłubanie wdepniętych płytek (pani Kasiu! Co to było! - no wie pan... o 3 nad ranem po imprezie ciężko wymierzyć by nie wdepnąć!   :Lol:  ) i dokończenie poprzeczki T...

dzień 4) fugowanie całości

...oczywiście liczone z metra a metr to metr... nawet jeśli 50zł/m2 to wyszłoby całe 300zł na cztery dni... niezły zarobek   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## loco

> Napisał FlashBack
> 
> (...)
> moze byc tez tak
> dzien pierwszy przestawianie mebli z jednego kata w drugi, zaprawki, gruntowanie i znow przestawianie mebli o ile starczy czasu 
> dzien drugi moze wiec zaczac sie od przestawiania mebli, szpachlowania i znow meble
> dzien kolejny j/w itd.
> 
> 
> ...


i jeszcze zaraz ktoś napisze że 50zł za m2 to drogo

----------


## loco

za jeden dzień. tak bo tam pewnienie na imprezy nie chodzi i po nacy nie wraca

----------

